# Best Resale Deals



## ES13Raven (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi, new member here.

I'm just starting to do research before I buy, and it looks like resale is the way to go. I'm leaning towards Worldmark, but haven't ruled anything else out yet.

Where can I get the best deal on resale points?  The TUG marketplace? Facebook groups?  Ebay?  Somewhere else?

I'm thinking somewhere in the 7,000-12,000 points range.

Any other advice?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2022)

eBay


----------



## Eric B (Jan 1, 2022)

Timesharenation.com when they come up.  They go fast, though.  Got a couple through them.


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 3, 2022)

Ebay is typically where you'll find the lowest prices. There's also a pretty active marketplace on wmowners.com (along with a lot of other useful information about WM).


----------

